# WANTED Belonasox Livebearers



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking for pair, trio or group of fry Belonasox. I may also be interested in some young, cheap swords or platies if the numbers and price are right. Want the other livebearers to pool breed.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

FOUND THEM!!

I finally found where to get my Belonasox. If you never looked this livebearer up than it is high time you should. Unlike their relatives these guys are brutes. Their idea of live foods is other fish, you know anything they can shove down their gut. They can hold their own with smaller cichlids and anything small enough to swollow is not safe. The live young / fry are almost and inch long and grow like weeds.

I'll have some available in a couple of months, so check back and I'll post another thread.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

a photo of my Belonasox


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

if only they would eat prepared food it would be a popular fish.
it will only eat live fish. if the female is not kept well feed she will eat the male if much smaller than her self .
also will start eating there fry 24 hours after giving birth,


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Coralbandit,

Ifyou have fry I'd like to play lets make a deal. Whats your price?
[email protected]


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't even have any! They do look very cool and may conduct a little search.
Skiffia would the one too talk too!

SKIFFIA;May be totally different but I've just recently trained 2 saltwater lionfish to eat frozen prawn.They started eating only live(my swords) ,but knowing that freshwater food for salt water fish causes issues I only fed them every 3 days.
I would then wiggle frozen prawn on tweezers.It took like 1-2 weeks.A couple months later they are now starting to eat the prawn when I just dump them in.Possibly having other fish that "competed" with them for the prawn helped ,but no more live food since week 2 and they're growing like 'lions"!


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I know it can be very difficult to train lionfish to eat frozen foods and with time and patience many difficult fish can be trained to eat prepared foods.
My experience with Belonasox, I have tried many ways to get them fed on frozen /prepared foods I have used tweezers with prawns/fish I have even tried the food on a piece of thread and pulled it along through the water I have tried it on many occasions even starved the fish for a week or more with still no success however I did find when kept with a group of fish of about the same size and on a very rear occasion the Belonasox will try and compete and grab a prawn or a piece of fish i have heard many stories about the Belonasox can be successfully fed On prepared foods only, I have yet to find a way of doing this and if it can be done the fish will not benefit from prepared foods growth rate will be very slow and and to be successful with breeding them will be very slim


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Henningc here,

I have all the live food a normal Belonasox owner would need. The problem is finding them. Don't know what circles you run in, but I could use some help in the search. Let meknow if you have any ideas. My Endler colonies and Least Killies are on over flow for the Belonasox project. One problem, no Belonasox!


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

My friend and I keep and breed the Belonasox we often let the adults eat there young As it is not possible to keep them all it is easy to feed the fry for the first 2 or 3 weeks as they can be fed on daphnia, glass worm, brine shrimp, Mosquito Larva,

If and when we find any one is interested in them we pass on some of the young ,
I only keep a trio of Belonasox at any one time the main reason is to discard of any deformed or very old fish that are not wonted, I am based in the UK, have more than 100 fish tanks and specialize only in Livebearers


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, great news. I will have to pay you is US$ for the fish and shipping. If you can free up a few. Let me know what you have handy, the bigger the better but fry are good for me as well. I would also like to know what other types of livebearers you work with. I am looking at obtaining two members of the Goodied group, Lateralis and Audax. Don't know if they interest you but I would certainly pass some your way in a few months once they are producing. I have around 20 tanks and several outdoor vats. I only have 4 1/2 months to raise things out doors and use the time to produce Endlers, Least Killies and Marble Crays. Email me at [email protected]

Once again thank you,

Craig


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I Will keep you up to date on the Belonasox.

I work with mainly the goodeids I keep and breed most of the goodeid family


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just let me know when you have some. Any idea about how long it may be? I would also be interested in Goodieds if you happen to have the two mentioned prior.

You likely figured, I am a livebearer fan. I have kept and bred a number of Goodieds, guppys, half beaks, mollys, swords, platys, Endlers and Least Killies. My interests for the fall approximately 4 months from know will be the Goodieds, Limia N. and a few other odd ball livebearers. I plan to dedicate a couple of tanks to the preservation of the Goodieds. I will likely acompany them with small non-aggressive fish to grow out. It is a win / win. I'm currently working with dwarf crayfish and cory cats.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the fish that you want but at this time I don't have any available as i don't keep them in large numbers when I have some Spare will let you know


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Skiffa1. I am also interested in Goodieds-Lurdox, littrellis and the blue goodied.

I picked up a breeding pair of convicts to enhance my Belonasox food supply.

[email protected]


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Skiffia1 - I am still interested in Belonasox or various types of Goodieds. Let me know if something may become available.

Thanks


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

there is about 40 species of goodeids I keep most of them I will let you know when available and a suitable time to send.


----------

